# phal maculata



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2009)

this plant is one of a few that I've purchased from dwayne lowder of dowery orchids in virginia. I've found that these plants have been very prone to growing basal keikis. it has three mature spikes and has a few more starting. unfortunately I broke off one of the mature ones :sob: or else it would have three spikes with flowers/buds on it!

















usually maculatas have a very 'closed' top sepal which makes it difficult to get a good picture of it. this flower is fairly open for maculata, and the color is quite a deep red. this species is also one of my favorite orchids! it likes to be kept quite moist, and under lights it would be happy with being misted every day, though it tolerates a lot less as long as it isn't kept very bright or hot. actually though classified as a 'difficult' phal species, in a greenhouse you would need excellent culture or the right spot, or to make it easier you could just grow it under lights


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2009)

I really like the very distinct red bar; it's quite lovely. :clap:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, that is a lovely Phal. Very strikingly patterned flowers.

Is only one flower open at a time per spike? The plant looks to be very happy. Can't wait for you to post pictures when it is a full size specimen plant.

Thanks for posting pictures of your plant. I'm going to have to get some heating going (this is warmth lover?) to keep more of these pretty little Phals.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Wow, that is a lovely Phal. Very strikingly patterned flowers.
> 
> Is only one flower open at a time per spike? The plant looks to be very happy. Can't wait for you to post pictures when it is a full size specimen plant.
> 
> Thanks for posting pictures of your plant. I'm going to have to get some heating going (this is warmth lover?) to keep more of these pretty little Phals.



:rollhappy: this is a full-size plant, though I don't know what qualifies as a specimen size with this species. I believe it's a 5" square pot. often in greenhouses it doesn't stay around that long so this isn't far from 'specimen size'. it can have a few flowers open at the same time. as far as warmth, it can handle room temperatures to slightly above just fine; unless you mean how cold can it handle then I would think low '60's F (or the low 16.'s C) at night would be acceptable. doesn't have to be hot, phal species wise, and may not be tolerant of that. it grows in it's habitat likely on mossy rocks and things like that near or in streams so moisture and stable temps would be more helpful


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

That is stunning -- really bold in it's markings. I wonder is anyone has used it for making hybrids.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2009)

really beautiful color for these markings, and good pics Charles!!! do you use indirect flash or what other lighting?? Jean


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great color contrast!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello Jean and Dot,
I mostly just use light from an east window. With my old camera I could use a ring flash but it doesn't work with my new camera (and the new canon ring flash costs over $300  ). There have been a few hybrids done with maculata, but many still that haven't been made or registered. One somewhat well-known hybrid I think is phal micro-nova. I tried to find pictures of some primary hybrids that I thought would be interesting, like lindenii or fimbriata with maculata, but can't find any pictures of the crosses.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorgeous flower!


----------



## P-chan (Jun 8, 2009)

The markings are so pretty. Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> Hello Jean and Dot,
> I mostly just use light from an east window. With my old camera I could use a ring flash but it doesn't work with my new camera (and the new canon ring flash costs over $300  ). There have been a few hybrids done with maculata, but many still that haven't been made or registered. One somewhat well-known hybrid I think is phal micro-nova. I tried to find pictures of some primary hybrids that I thought would be interesting, like lindenii or fimbriata with maculata, but can't find any pictures of the crosses.


If you do any hybridizing, I'd love to see you work with this flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2009)

Great markings!!! Superb!!!


----------

